# 6 Months Early Pull Ahead Program!



## CircleAuto (Jul 24, 2013)

Second Quarter 2014 Pull Ahead Program
BMW Financial Services announces Second Quarter Pull Ahead program:
***61485; Most MY10/11/12 models maturing through December 31 are eligible.
***61485; All eligible Series can now have up to 6 waived payments.
***61485; M Series, Alpinas and ActiveEs are not eligible for this pull ahead program.
***61485; Only MY13 X5 new vehicle contracts are eligible for pull ahead payment waivers in this Q2 program. Contracts on the F15 X5 are not eligible in this pull ahead program.
The pull ahead program waives up to six payments on eligible Lease and Owner’s Choice contracts provided that returning customer leases or finances a New or Certified Pre-owned BMW through BMW Financial Services.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

CircleAuto said:


> Second Quarter 2014 Pull Ahead Program
> BMW Financial Services announces Second Quarter Pull Ahead program:
> ***61485; Most MY10/11/12 models maturing through December 31 are eligible.
> ***61485; All eligible Series can now have up to 6 waived payments.
> ...


So, this will be good until end of June?


----------



## CircleAuto (Jul 24, 2013)

*So, this will be good until end of June?*

The Program is 04/01/14 through 06/30/14


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Any 2013's on that list?


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

CircleAuto said:


> The Program is 04/01/14 through 06/30/14


What are your thoughts of them extending it beyond 6/30/14 (I know get out your crystal ball)? My M4 is due to arrive end of June/early July...

Correct me if I'm wrong, but last month they had a 3 month pull ahead. So imagine there probably will be something similar in July


----------



## davidc1 (May 1, 2008)

This sounds great! My current lease expires in November. I don't mind turning in early.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

davidc1 said:


> I don't mind turning in early.


The best deals are usually around Christmas. So does that mean price is not a factor? In that case, you can turn in a car anytime for the buyout amount, and roll in any negative equity into a new lease.

Like a casino, I'm always wary of something offered by the house - it's usually because there's something in it for them. Just do it with open eyes.


----------



## davidc1 (May 1, 2008)

chrischeung said:


> The best deals are usually around Christmas. So does that mean price is not a factor? In that case, you can turn in a car anytime for the buyout amount, and roll in any negative equity into a new lease.
> 
> Like a casino, I'm always wary of something offered by the house - it's usually because there's something in it for them. Just do it with open eyes.


OK Thanks.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course there is something in it for them. They get you in a new car. That is pretty much it. They want you buying a new BMW instead of waiting until you're back in the market.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

If they somehow extend this two more months, I just might go for it. Then again. I love that 128i convertible so much I'd hate to give it up with summer coming.


----------



## CircleAuto (Jul 24, 2013)

You can never predict what their next move would be. They might enhance the program half way through the current term, extend it for another period or change it completely.


----------



## CircleAuto (Jul 24, 2013)

Kief said:


> What are your thoughts of them extending it beyond 6/30/14 (I know get out your crystal ball)? My M4 is due to arrive end of June/early July...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but last month they had a 3 month pull ahead. So imagine there probably will be something similar in July


It's usually 3 - 4 month early pull ahead.


----------



## vlside (Apr 4, 2014)

Does this apply to 2013 models? I would love to pull-ahead my 2013 535. If not, when do you expect a pull-ahead for the 2013 MY?


----------



## CircleAuto (Jul 24, 2013)

No, it doesn't apply to 2013 models


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

CircleAuto said:


> Second Quarter 2014 Pull Ahead Program
> BMW Financial Services announces Second Quarter Pull Ahead program:
> ***61485; Most MY10/11/12 models maturing through December 31 are eligible.
> ***61485; All eligible Series can now have up to 6 waived payments.
> ...


Does the "***61485; M Series, Alpinas and ActiveEs are not eligible for this pull ahead program." refer to the current car or the replacement one?


----------



## Kafkaesque328 (Mar 8, 2014)

Do these kind of deals apply if you buy your vehicle towards the end of the lease? In other words, if you buy the car you have been leasing and finance it through BMW financial, would you still apply for these kinds of offers?


----------



## CircleAuto (Jul 24, 2013)

Are you referring to the early pull ahead offer?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Kafkaesque320 said:


> Do these kind of deals apply if you buy your vehicle towards the end of the lease? In other words, if you buy the car you have been leasing and finance it through BMW financial, would you still apply for these kinds of offers?


No


----------



## J. Dungeon (Oct 12, 2012)

Is mileage pro-rated or are you given the full lease term mileage allotment?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

J. Dungeon said:


> Is mileage pro-rated or are you given the full lease term mileage allotment?


Full term mileage allotment, but it is up to your dealer to decide if they want to do the pull ahead. The dealer has the right not to do it if the number BMWFS gives them doesn't make sense for them (the dealer selling you the new car must buy your off lease car in order for you to get pull ahead).

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

